# Is the n62 reliable



## Taylan b (Oct 13, 2021)

If a n62 4.4 has been taken care of and has 85,000 miles on it would it be a reliable engine if taken care of or would it be full of problems down the road


----------



## n62MT (Jun 22, 2020)

BMW engines will always be full of problems "down the road." Well taken care of engines only delay the problems. With N62 4.4 you'll be fixing secondary air clog (depends on State regulation), valve stem seals, alternator bracket gasket leak, coolant leaks from front and back of engine, rear main seal leak, and various vacuum leaks. If the engine had 10k oil changes then add worn valvetrain. However if everything is sorted out then it's a great engine, smooth and powerful. I daily a 545i with 150k miles.


----------

